# Roux Tutorial For Chinese Cuber (Still Updating)



## Ooi Yan Qing (Dec 9, 2012)

As I said in the title, the tutorial is for chinese cuber or a cuber that can actually read mandarin.

click into the link to see. http://twistymosaic.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 14, 2013)

Woo,good job,I am a cuber from China.But why I can't view the web?I think it should related to the Great Fire Wall.
Could you please write these content to the bbs.mf8-china.com (the biggest forum for Chinese cuber)?
Thank you all the same


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Feb 4, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Woo,good job,I am a cuber from China.But why I can't view the web?I think it should related to the Great Fire Wall.
> Could you please write these content to the bbs.mf8-china.com (the biggest forum for Chinese cuber)?
> Thank you all the same



i have an account in mf8 but it restrict me from starting a thread, but i'll try to do it too.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Feb 4, 2013)

Ooi Yan Qing said:


> i have an account in mf8 but it restrict me from starting a thread, but i'll try to do it too.



yes,thank you XD


----------

